# Show your face lol



## JaLyn

Ya'all have pics of your goats in your avatar so I'd like to put faces to names.. I will post my pic first if it'd make ya happy lol..thought i'd pose for ya hehe


----------



## Trickyroo

Nope


----------



## Jodi_berg

I'll get one up later!


----------



## RedGate

Here's my Dad and I at the the North Florida Fair this November, and then me in our tack area. 

This will be neat to see everyone else's beautiful/handsome faces


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh OK  Me picking out our first goats ever ! Tricky and Pixie


----------



## Trickyroo

Notice the leads on them ,like they were going to run away , lolol. :roll:
But what did I know :shrug:


----------



## Arkie

Hope this doesn't cause too many gals to drop Tom Selleck or Sean Connery from their fantasies!



Bob


----------



## Trickyroo

Arkie !! You survived your wild bull shizzling New Years Eve party !!
Good to see you


----------



## kelebek

there is another thread somewhere that has most of the "older" members on it. ...... not sure where though


----------



## Arkie

Trickyroo said:


> Arkie !! You survived your wild bull shizzling New Years Eve party !!
> Good to see you


And a GREAT time was had by all!

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo

Figures , slap happy Christy started this thread , lol.
Now she's missing in action , probably out slapping someone's taste right out of their mouth


----------



## Jodi_berg

Well here i am with my 3 year old daughter. The only creature on the planet more spoiled than my goats! Sorry they are sooo big, dont know whats up with that!


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , very pretty pictures  I guess your not looking up at a UFO , right ? lol
Your daughter is precious


----------



## redwingminis

Me and my son after the Texas A&M win over LA Tech this past season.

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## WillowGem

I don't have any of me with my goaties...so here's a pic of me and the hubs on Christmas.
And no, I'm not strangling him, although sometimes....


----------



## liz

Me,,, never any of me WITH my goats as my hubby is technilogically challenged when it comes to using a camera


----------



## nancy d

So good to see the guys on here!
Id post but one of the dogs gave me a black eye the other day.


----------



## KymberLeAnn

Don't have any recent pictures with the goats, but here's one of my senior pic's.


----------



## Jodi_berg

Um hello, we're a bunch of goat lovin hotties! WHOOT!WHOOT!  and we were looking at fireworks def. not ufos.


----------



## dixiequeen

hope this works


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Oh my gosh TrickyRoo you look so familiar!! Have you ever been to Hawaii?? There was a lady who looked just like you AND had a new baby...three years ago! 

Edit: sorry stupid me Jodi-berg posted those photos whoops


----------



## kiddoe

This is my husband and I before we left California (2011). I can't find a recent picture of me that wouldn't scare you all! HA!


----------



## caprine crazy

I will have to show you guys my school pic from last year. It's the only school picture that I approve of. This years would have been okay to if the photographer wouldn't of had me tilt my head so far my hair was falling in my face.


----------



## JaLyn

Everyones so beautiful. Thank you all for sharing your pics. Arkie i don't know why but i pictured you more to look like that turtle guy lol..ur a handsome man instead. Laura..ur skinny *gag* i'm goin back onmy diet i swear lol..I just love you guys..nancy..black eye or no black eye post your mug shot lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

PiccoloGoat said:


> Oh my gosh TrickyRoo you look so familiar!! Have you ever been to Hawaii?? There was a lady who looked just like you AND had a new baby...three years ago!
> 
> Edit: sorry stupid me Jodi-berg posted those photos whoops


Sorry , havent been to Hawaii  Almost went in 2007 , but it fell through 
And I have no children , lol.

We all have a twin somewhere on this planet. So now I know mine is in 
Hawaii


----------



## Trickyroo

dixiequeen , you look so happy feeding that baby 
Such a cute picture .


----------



## maple hill farm tina

I finally got my thirteen year-old son to take a photo of me at the barn (my husband is laid up with a broken leg & ankle right now). This is me with our Gloucestershire Old Spot gilt, Biscuits...


----------



## Trickyroo

Christy , thanks for the compliment of being skinny , but , dont take this the wrong way honey , you need glasses :cheers:


----------



## Jodi_berg

I was in Hawaii while I was pregnant but that was 4 years ago, dying to go back but no chance I'm doing that flight with a toddler!


----------



## Jodi_berg

Wouldn't it be fun to all get together have drinks and talk goats!


----------



## Trickyroo

I think Arkie likes the drinking part , lol


----------



## redwingminis

If you go back, Maui has the best diving there of all the islands hands down. 

Totally worth the 8 hour flight from Texas. 

Maroon sand beach in Hana wasn't too bad either....ask the locals where it's at!

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## redwingminis

And drinking is an understood......

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## kristinatucker

The first picture here is of my hubby and I on his swearing in day with the fire dept. The other pictures are of my farm hands


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Jodi , has anybody ever told you that you look like Elisabeth Shue ? (sp)
That second picture of you is a dead ringer for her ! ( IMO )

The new CSI , I think its Las Vegas maybe ?


----------



## Trickyroo

Kristina , your farm hands are adorable , lol.
Great pictures


----------



## Jodi_berg

No, I'm not sure who she is but ill google her! Is that good or bad?


----------



## Trickyroo

It's a good thing , lolol.


----------



## goatgirl132

Don't have any with my goats that my phone wont fight with me on









Check out my chains
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132

Ughh my phones not gunna coperate with me I guess.
Sorry about the mess up with my pics!

Check out my chains
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Jodi_berg I'm sorry , lolol. Senior moment brain fart , happens once in a while . Thought I had it under control , lol.
I meant to say Elisabeth Shue , not Ally Sheedy 
And , yes , it's still a good thing


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Ok dont laugh at my pics not very good of myself and the goats, hate taking pics.








Here is one of me and my husband and the goats he always looks good.


----------



## kelebek

This is Niobe and I on Thanksgiving and my husband and I at wurstfest in November


----------



## kelebek

kelebek said:


> This is Niobe and I on Thanksgiving and my husband and I at wurstfest in November


I lied - posted wrong pic - that is me and Eva!!!!


----------



## goatnutty

Well..don't have many on my phone but here's a couple


----------



## Jodi_berg

Elisabeth shue, I'm all over that, thank you!


----------



## RedGate

We are a bunch of goat loving hotties, eh? Heehee.

Goatnutty, I don't see your pics?


----------



## goatnutty

Well not the best but here is one of my boyfriend and I a while ago..he's not a giant I'm just tiny! Lol


----------



## NigerianGirl

Me and Dottie at state fair


----------



## .:Linz:.

Well, here's the larger version of my avatar - Eclair and me on our birthday. 










And here's my sister and I back in the summer


----------



## WillowGem

Linz, I have the same t-shirt your sister does! :thumbup:

Trickyroo, you're so right about Jodi looking like Elizabeth Shue, especially in the second photo.

Goatnutty, you are ADORABLE!!


----------



## goatnutty

WillowGem said:


> Goatnutty, you are ADORABLE!!


Thank you


----------



## sunshinegoat

This was last spring with my wether I'm training to drive and pack. His mom is behind me (she's getting ready to kid any day now!) You can see my crazy Alpine buck in the background.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Shoop da whoop.


----------



## WillowGem

I just remembered that I do have a photo of me and Merlin.
This was the day I went to pick out my goaties, and fell in love with his sweet little face.


----------



## JaLyn

Laura..whateva..u are skinny..unless i was looking at the wrong pic..maybe i should double check..who knows you could be fat and i got u and someone else confused thats skinny..oh my that would be awful of me..so now what do i do..i knwo i will lie and say your skinny anyway..whew..ok..got it under control now..why laura honey you are too..ur a tiny lil thing..heheheheheheheh


----------



## WillowGem

LOL JaLyn! :ROFL:


----------



## kiddoe

Woodhavenfarm, you are a girl of many hair-dooz! They are all very flattering, too!


----------



## ThreeHavens

kiddoe said:


> Woodhavenfarm, you are a girl of many hair-dooz! They are all very flattering, too!


Haha, thanks! The middle one (where I'm wearing the black shirt) is my newest.


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn said:


> Laura..whateva..u are skinny..unless i was looking at the wrong pic..maybe i should double check..who knows you could be fat and i got u and someone else confused thats skinny..oh my that would be awful of me..so now what do i do..i knwo i will lie and say your skinny anyway..whew..ok..got it under control now..why laura honey you are too..ur a tiny lil thing..heheheheheheheh


Glad you got a hold of yourself and got that straightened out , lolol.
I'll tell ya though , I have had arguments with my washer and dryer that they were shrinking my clothes on purpose 
Then , I wanted to order a pair off pants online and I had to measure my waist again and again , but after a few more times I quite and accepted the fact that I will never be the size 6 I was when younger , much younger 
Oh for petes sake it was only 2009 ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok , I go to meetings now , and I am OK with it , really


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Here's little, old me...Spring 2012:









Getting molested by goat babies:


----------



## sweetgoats

Wow, I just love to put a face with the name. WOW we have some beautiful ladies here and handsome men.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me and Zambia the day after I turned 13  Yes, she is eating the tree! LOL








Me and Sydney at the National Show








Me and my chicken Lilly, dunno how old I was!


----------



## JaLyn

I'm thinking we should of had a 40's and over thread and then the youngens..i'm starting to feel really old..
Laura..my whole life i was a size 3..then i hit 30 and slowly each year i put on 10 pounds til i got up to 196 i'm 5'9. I bawled and decided then and there i was losing weight so i did..i lost 50 lbs..loved how good i felt i looked but hate eating healthy crap (it will kill ya ya know) anyway..slowly i'm putting it back on. I can't help it..i love to eat down home cooking food..Who wants to eat fish and rice when you can have steak and potatoes..but somehow i've got to find a happy medium grrr..


----------



## Payton

Ok here are a couple of me lol. Hope this works. If not will have to drag out the computer in the morning.


----------



## Payton

Ok will post in the morn


----------



## ThreeHavens

JaLyn said:


> I'm thinking we should of had a 40's and over thread and then the youngens..i'm starting to feel really old..
> Laura..my whole life i was a size 3..then i hit 30 and slowly each year i put on 10 pounds til i got up to 196 i'm 5'9. I bawled and decided then and there i was losing weight so i did..i lost 50 lbs..loved how good i felt i looked but hate eating healthy crap (it will kill ya ya know) anyway..slowly i'm putting it back on. I can't help it..i love to eat down home cooking food..Who wants to eat fish and rice when you can have steak and potatoes..but somehow i've got to find a happy medium grrr..


At 15 I was over 200 lbs. It took years but I did shave off 50 lbs. I was super proud. I'm in no way skinny but I'm happy with where I am


----------



## JaLyn

That's def something to be proud of..losing weight is flippin hard..


----------



## goatnutty

It's good to be happy where you are  I was anorexic to an extent in middle school and early high school..but beauty and size really have no correlation with the right people


----------



## Trickyroo

Payton , your photo was on your website , like you didnt know , lolol
Very nice picture


----------



## Used2bmimi

Ok so I am late to the party here! I finally got to my computer to post a pic. I can't post them from the Nook.


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn said:


> I'm thinking we should of had a 40's and over thread and then the youngens..i'm starting to feel really old..
> Laura..my whole life i was a size 3..then i hit 30 and slowly each year i put on 10 pounds til i got up to 196 i'm 5'9. I bawled and decided then and there i was losing weight so i did..i lost 50 lbs..loved how good i felt i looked but hate eating healthy crap (it will kill ya ya know) anyway..slowly i'm putting it back on. I can't help it..i love to eat down home cooking food..Who wants to eat fish and rice when you can have steak and potatoes..but somehow i've got to find a happy medium grrr..


Christy , I hear ya , believe me ! When I was in my teens and 20s I couldnt gain weight to save my life !! I cried and cried ( stupid young me ) I drank Ensure like it was going out of style , ate all the yummy stuff , not one freakin pound !!! My doctor used to laugh at me and said I was healthy , in awesome shape and I should be happy. Of course , I wasn't , lol.
I used to hate trying to find jeans , I used to fit in a "0" Bongo jeans , if anybody remembers that brand , lolol.

And like you said , as I got older the pounds came on. I was on meds from a sickness and that blew me up real nice , lolol. But once off , the weight fell off literally. But , once I found a weight that actually held the clothes on without a belt and scotch tape and staples , I was happy and comfortable.

But now , I can understand those days are gone for good , mostly. Our bodies 
change regardless if we dont want them to , lol.
But I have to say , Im not a fashion plate , havent been one for a very long time. My Mom used to never go out without makeup and her hair done , lol.
I was the same way, lol. Now , I couldnt give a rats azz , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , Used2bmimi , where are ya ? lolol.
Join the "goat wives" , lolol. But you at least have to be 40 and older !

We can start our own TV show , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

I finally got to see my girl Riley 
I feel like your my little sister or something , lolol.
My Yosi's other mommy 

Now where is your other partner in crime , J.O.Y. Farms ?
Has she put up her photo yet ?
I think Im missing somebody .......someone else that used to jump on the bandwagon when I am looking to buy another goat .....
Riley my dear , who am I missing ?


----------



## Trickyroo

FunnyRiverFarm , you look like you belong in a James Bond flick or something fancy , lol. You shine up real nice in that first photo 

Your second photo is adorable , lolol. Its practically a take off of the Pepsi commercial with all the puppies , instead you have goats climbing all over you 
I like the goats better then the puppies , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo

Am I the only one here ? :scratch:


----------



## Used2bmimi

well, Trickyroo you certainly seem to be having a good time!!! Yep, I qualify in the over 40 category for your goatwives!


----------



## Used2bmimi

That would be a great show! We should pitch it to the networks!


----------



## goathiker

All right over '40s remember late 1990?








And last summer cleaned up








my normal look


----------



## Used2bmimi

Where'd you go Laura? I want to talk more about your show idea! LOL. I may be a little punchy here, but I have had a case of the giggles thinking about future episodes! Sigh....maybe I should try to sleep now...


----------



## Tenacross

Here's me trying in vain to look cool.


----------



## HaleyD

Ok I guess I'll post... even though I'm usually a little paranoid about these things 

This was one of my senior pics


----------



## Jodi_berg

I struggle with the same 15-20 lbs over and over again


----------



## Maggie

Beautiful horse Haley!


----------



## Arkie

Maggie said:


> Beautiful horse Haley!


Such a pretty lady, took me a while to even notice the horse!:hammer:

Bob


----------



## Maggie

One of the only recent ones I could find that I am not wearing a hat.








Me and Rody in Virginia trail riding.


----------



## WillowGem

Used2bmimi said:


> Where'd you go Laura? I want to talk more about your show idea! LOL. I may be a little punchy here, but I have had a case of the giggles thinking about future episodes! Sigh....maybe I should try to sleep now...


 LOL, how fun would that be?
Count me in on the over 40 crowd.

Goathiker, I love the older family photo...oh, the fashions we wore back then...heehee!


----------



## caprine crazy

Woodhavenfarm said:


> At 15 I was over 200 lbs. It took years but I did shave off 50 lbs. I was super proud. I'm in no way skinny but I'm happy with where I am


I am in your shoes right now. I struggle with my weight alot. I am 14 and over 200 lbs. I would love to shave off 50 lbs!! I feel like i try to loose weight but it keeps piling on instead of coming off. I'm almost 5'6 by the way. I think most of mine is genetic. My family on my mom's side struggles with their weight too. Thanks for posting this, it makes me feel like I might be able to accomplish something.


----------



## JaLyn

It's funny how no one looked hte way i pictured lol..and half who i thought were old are younguns and vice versa. I absolutely enjoyed this thread. 
Maggie, I love your pit.


----------



## Trickyroo

Used2bmimi said:


> Where'd you go Laura? I want to talk more about your show idea! LOL. I may be a little punchy here, but I have had a case of the giggles thinking about future episodes! Sigh....maybe I should try to sleep now...


I'm here , I tired myself out conversing conversing all by myself :shrug::coffee2:

Yeah , that sort of brought the giggles on for me too , lolol.
Just thinking about it was cracking a me up . My hubs thinks I'm crazy for spending so much time on here and no less sharing a picture of my self.
He 's just being protective . But he doesn't really know the friendships that have been formed here , it's just a great group


----------



## BarTRanch

Here's me and my triplets


----------



## WillowGem

Oh my, BarTRanch...what a sweet picture!



Trickyroo said:


> I'm here , I tired myself out conversing conversing all by myself :shrug::coffee2:


LOLOLOLOLOLOL!! You are too funny!


----------



## JaLyn

My husband has no idea i'm joined to this forum, he's afraid some guy will talk inappropriate to me lol..lil does he know all we talk about are goats personables


----------



## Trickyroo

:Well ,gee , just talk about pouches and wounds or scaly balls ......nothing inappropriate here. :shrug:


----------



## JaLyn

Now laura i aint talkin bout no scaly nuthin


----------



## caprine crazy

You 2 crack me up! Haha! I am dying over here! LMAO!!


----------



## kiddoe

JaLyn said:


> It's funny how no one looked hte way i pictured lol..and half who i thought were old are younguns and vice versa. I absolutely enjoyed this thread.
> Maggie, I love your pit.


Isn't that the truth! I came up with a new game thread for the chatterbox forum,... Guess what we look like! I was thinking we'd post descriptions of what we think everyone else looks like . I wish I had actually thought of it before this thread(or the names to faces thread, which was up YEARS before I even thought of becoming a goat owner.) This is a fun thread!


----------



## Jodi_berg

BAHAHAHAHAHAH, this forum is chock full of good old fashion inappropriate chat!


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW, I have to say you all crack me up. :ROFL::ROFL:

I have to say, put me in the over 40 club also. 

I have some pictures on my website but I hate them. I am so tired at shows, and that is what they are of. When you are in the show ring for like 5 hours straight, you just don't look good at the end. 

I will see what I can find.


----------



## sweetgoats

Here is my doe Thumbelina and I at the Colorado state fair this year.

Again this was after 5 hours of being in the ring on a 102 degree day.


----------



## WillowGem

Sweetgoats I think you look pretty darn good for being in the ring for so long, and sweating in all that heat. I'd be a hot mess!
Er, I mean glistening...we glisten, right ladies? 

Kiddoe, that would have been a blast, seeing what everyone thought we looked like BEFORE pics were posted.
I have to admit, some of you didn't look like I'd expected. But I think you all look great!


----------



## emilieanne

Since someone wanted to talk about the late 90's-early 2000's lol 
This is me in 1999 then 2000?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

There is already a profile pic of "me" on the left.
<----------------
What more do you need?!?


----------



## ThreeHavens

WillowGem said:


> ...we glisten, right ladies?


Like stars. :angelgoat:


----------



## Jodi_berg

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Like stars. :angelgoat:


Too funny!


----------



## JaLyn

To think i thought i was talkin to a bunch of hill billy lookin type folk hehe


----------



## WillowGem

ROFL JaLyn! GOATS...not just for hillbillies anymore!  

emilieanne, you're making me feel sooooo old...I turned 40 in 1999! YIKES!!


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> ROFL JaLyn! GOATS...not just for hillbillies anymore!
> 
> emilieanne, you're making me feel sooooo old...I turned 40 in 1999! YIKES!!


Well my dad is 52 an mom is 50, dot feel old!;P 
But 1999 was a GREAT year for me!! caught my first trigger fish, got my first boyfriend,  lol


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Ah, what the hay. Here are a couple pics of me.
I'm semi bundled up because its in the teens right now here in NY.
Hatti DID NOT like me pulling her away from "her hay feeder" to take a pic. High Society(my bottle baby) is too big for my lap but as long as she has something to chew on she's happy.


----------



## goatgirl16

This is me and my Gizmo


----------



## WillowGem

goatgirl16, Your Gizmo is adorable.

Wine and goats...two of my favorite things.
And not necessarily in that order!


----------



## goatgirl16

Than you he is my baby!! wine and goats are also the 2 are never far apart lol !!!


----------



## goatgirl16

That was was suppose to be wine and goats are my 2 favorite things and they are never very far apart lol nothing more relaxing to me then being with the kids having my favorite wine after all the work for the day is done or almost done lol


----------



## nancy d

Goathiker the later pic is much better! Is that Haystack Rock in the background?


----------



## JaLyn

WillowGem you can't be in your 50's..nope no way..goatgirl..now how'd i know you'd sooo have a wine glass in one hand and a goat in another lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

You know sweet goats , I wish I would look that good at all !


----------



## JaLyn

Laura..me too lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey ,why dontcha all go over to my thread , ummmmm , I forgot what I called it ,something's don't ow what to do , or something like that....


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Jodi , are you mad at me ? I think your a twin of Elisabeth Shue , and I also think its a good thing , she is very pretty .
Didn't want to offend you any though


----------



## JaLyn

Trickyroo said:


> Hey ,why dontcha all go over to my thread , ummmmm , I forgot what I called it ,something's don't ow what to do , or something like that....


Quit trying to steal my friends  Don't make me report ya to the mods for a thievin..it just aint right.:wallbang:


----------



## goathiker

nancy d said:


> Goathiker the later pic is much better! Is that Haystack Rock in the background?


 It's the one at Pacific City rather then Canon Beach. You can see the sand dune to the right. They are both called Haystack rock though.


----------



## Jodi_berg

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Jodi , are you mad at me ? I think your a twin of Elisabeth Shue , and I also think its a good thing , she is very pretty .
> Didn't want to offend you any though


I'm thrilled with you, Elisabeth shue is a total hottie, and the other woman was pretty easy on the eyes as well Mad at you,come on girl I could never be mad at you


----------



## rednekrivieraranch

I thought this might be a good place to introduce myself. I just found this forum looking for ND breeders and have been mostly lurking these past few weeks. The first pic is Pan the Man ( my bottle baby from last year) and the second is me n my hubby. We are just getting started ( got a reservation on a doeling for this month!!)- Dallas


----------



## toth boer goats

We already have a Topic like this 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/putting-face-name-101242/


----------



## JaLyn

Welcome. Your goat is so adorable and beautiful pic of you and hubby..


----------



## JaLyn

toth boer goats said:


> We already have a Topic like this
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/putting-face-name-101242/


 Yeah i was told that after i already started this one..sorry..


----------



## rednekrivieraranch

Thank you  I am soaking up all the great advice on this forum


----------



## sweetgoats

I love this thread. Yes we do have one of these but it was a while ago.

Thanks for the nice words. I think it is because I love to show. Believe me after that picture, the close were peeled off.


----------



## Dani-1995

Here I am with my last wether... his name was Tater 

We have some good looking folks up here!


----------



## xymenah

Here's a recent picture of me. I'm in the middle, my 26yo brother is on the right and my 34yo sister is on the left. If you're thinking we don't look alike much its because we all have different dads.


----------



## Trickyroo

More great photos !! Awesome people here , I love this thread 
Thanks to everybody who "surrendered" their photos 
I know it was hard , especially when your nervous about it.
But , as you see , everybody here is awesome and we all have the same thing in common , we love our goats and want nothing but the very best for them . Also , having some friends who you can talk goat all day and night long is a major plus in my book , lol.
And of course , someone is always here for great advice when we need it . What a place ! I mean , you get into goats , you come here and never ever leave


----------



## JenVise

Hi guys...I'm new here, but I hope to get to know all of you and your goats! Here is a picture of little old me...


----------



## firelight27

Wow, I love this! I know a few members personally and its amazing...because on no other forum in this internet life have I ever actually met the people I talk to. Its nice to see faces for people I routinely chat with on this board!!! Ok, so mine...and I'm almost 26, not 16...my parents friends say I look like a child but I feel like they are in denial because they don't want to feel older themselves. Lol. And I LOVE that we are such a mix! Older, younger, in the middle...man and woman. Its a balance of different people all coming together for a common love and we all get along!!! This is how the rest of the world should be all the time dang it. And we are all really good looking people too! 









(Kinda white-d out my face...but this is Thanksgiving with my beloved Jeep-y and the new Ruger my mom got me for Christmas...I'm a hick and proud of it.)









(Weird "Myspace" angled shot, but my first crochet project for my brother-in-law as a Christmas present.)









(And, of course...me plus goats. Lol. This was a buckling from this summer.)


----------



## HaleyD

Maggie said:


> Beautiful horse Haley!


Thanks! He isn't mine, but I trained him for someone awhile back


----------



## nursehelg

Here is the most recent one of me.









Me and Miss Peggy









Me before I cut my hair!

















I am the woman of many hair styles this year!! Lol!


----------



## Tenacross

WillowGem said:


> GOATS...not just for hillbillies anymore!


I'd like to nominate this for "quote of the thread".


----------



## nursehelg

I just realized my pics are sideways on the computer but straight on my phone. Weird...


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Chicken!


----------



## Trickyroo

Jesse , where are you abouts if you don't mind me asking ?
East of the Hudson , or Vermont Border possibly ?
You couldn't possibly be on Long Island , could you ?


----------



## emilieanne

JaLyn said:


> Yeah i was told that after i already started this one..sorry..


This one is more active I guess you could say though! 
They're both funny


----------



## clearwtrbeach

ok ok I give I'll join in- I don't have recent pics, because I'm always the one taking them. These are 4 yrs ago. I just realized the few (I do mean few) more recent ones are on my computer that crashed!


----------



## JaLyn

DANG clearwater..don't take this the wrong way but your bf or hubby (not sure which) is a cutie patootie...Fire.i am a hick too..and are ya all ever going to let me live it down for callin us all hill billies..well i'm a HICK-A-BILLIE..and proud of it lol..


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Thanks JaLyn, he was my fiancee then, hubby now. Pics were from 2008, like I said the few of me since then are on the dead computer- maybe it's telling me something.


----------



## JaLyn

Your welcome


----------



## Payton

lol yeah... Hmmm it won't let me post pics... Oh well but yeah my pic is on my page.


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice picture clearwtrbeach !
I love the picture of you and your dog too , so cute 

Christy , your a riot , lolol


----------



## JaLyn

Trickyroo said:


> Nice picture clearwtrbeach !
> I love the picture of you and your dog too , so cute
> 
> Christy , your a riot , lolol


Oh laura admit it you think he's a cutie too lol..Lord here i tell my husband all we do is talk about goats and here i'm drooling over another womans husband. Shame on me


----------



## Trickyroo

See what happens when we put pictures up ! Now Christy has everybody in a panic , lolol. The looneys reveal themselves at some point 

Of course he's a good looking chap ! Ive been spending way too much time in the barn with my goats that if you dont show me a picture with a goat in it , im not interested in it , lololol ( only kidding of course , well maybe...)
Wuv ya Christy


----------



## JaLyn

Trickyroo said:


> See what happens when we put pictures up ! Now Christy has everybody in a panic , lolol. The looneys reveal themselves at some point
> 
> Of course he's a good looking chap ! Ive been spending way too much time in the barn with my goats that if you dont show me a picture with a goat in it , im not interested in it , lololol ( only kidding of course , well maybe...)
> Wuv ya Christy


 Great now clearwater is gonna think i'm lustin after her man..he's a handsome thing but i'm old enough to be his mama lol..
I so get ya on the goat thing..lol..i just love my goats..and aww me wuvs you too..


----------



## clearwtrbeach

JaLyn said:


> Oh laura admit it you think he's a cutie too lol..Lord here i tell my husband all we do is talk about goats and here i'm drooling over another womans husband. Shame on me


lol you are too funny.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

JaLyn said:


> Great now clearwater is gonna think i'm lustin after her man..he's a handsome thing but i'm old enough to be his mama lol..
> 
> I doubt it, you are probably about the same age we are. Let's put it this way my twins are 25 and my youngest is 18! I married a younger man, well only 3 yrs - but still.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Trickyroo said:


> Nice picture clearwtrbeach !
> I love the picture of you and your dog too , so cute
> 
> Thank you he was (notice past tense as of almost a year ago :mecry the best dog!


----------



## JaLyn

I'm 41 and if you say you are my age or older im smackin ya..cause you look like a dang kid lol..


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Ok so he turned 42 today, I'm 45, remember the pic was taken 4 yrs ago.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Here is a pic of me and my wife at 5 months pregnant in July 

And one of me at deception pass in May

And one of my baby born November 16th


----------



## redwingminis

Wow. This group doesn't mess around. 

I turned my phone off for about a day and I am 5 pages behind on this thread. 

Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## JaLyn

clearwtrbeach said:


> Ok so he turned 42 today, I'm 45, remember the pic was taken 4 yrs ago.


:mecry:


----------



## Trickyroo

What are you sobbing for Christy ? 
What happened , did i miss something here ?:shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo

NavaBoerFarm , your baby is so precious 
You two make a beautiful couple !


----------



## JaLyn

Trickyroo said:


> What are you sobbing for Christy ?
> What happened , did i miss something here ?:shrug:


 I thought clearwater was in her 20's ..she's older than me and looks like a baby:mecry:


----------



## sweetgoats

JaLyn said:


> I thought clearwater was in her 20's ..she's older than me and looks like a baby:mecry:


 I can not believe the ages of some of you. WOW, I though some of you were a LOT younger then you are.

NavaBoerFarm, beautiful wife and baby you have there.

I have to agree can not believe how fast this is growing.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

thank you that is very sweet, but I was 4 yrs younger in that pic. It's great putting names with faces. Now I'm going to have to figure out how to save it so I can go back and refresh sometimes.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

@ trickyroo and sweetgoats: Thank you


----------



## JaLyn

clearwtrbeach said:


> thank you that is very sweet, but I was 4 yrs younger in that pic. It's great putting names with faces. Now I'm going to have to figure out how to save it so I can go back and refresh sometimes.


aww your welcome..and me too. It's nice to know who i'm talking to..all joking aside i've really enjoyed getting to see everyone..


----------



## JaLyn

sweetgoats said:


> I can not believe the ages of some of you. WOW, I though some of you were a LOT younger then you are.
> 
> NavaBoerFarm, beautiful wife and baby you have there.
> 
> I have to agree can not believe how fast this is growing.


 Me too, I thought some that were really young were old and vise versa lol..i was all thrown off..I remember when I first started talking to Riley (lostprairie) on here i thought she was my age or close..come to find out she's 14 lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

I thought Riley was much older then she is , lolol.
That one is nothing but pure trouble Christy 
Now I think of her as a little sister , lololol 
Its a compliment Riley , you are very mature for your age


----------



## Trickyroo

clearwtrbeach said:


> Trickyroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture clearwtrbeach !
> I love the picture of you and your dog too , so cute
> 
> Thank you he was (notice past tense as of almost a year ago :mecry the best dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww , Im sorry for your loss :hug:
> I bet he was a great dog , he looks very huggable in that picture
Click to expand...


----------



## JaLyn

Trickyroo said:


> I thought Riley was much older then she is , lolol.
> That one is nothing but pure trouble Christy
> Now I think of her as a little sister , lololol
> Its a compliment Riley , you are very mature for your age


I had to read this twice wasn't sure if you were calling me trouble or riley then i realized it had to be riley cause i'm all innocense
On a serous note..riley is very mature for her age..that girl is smart as a whip..


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn said:


> I thought clearwater was in her 20's ..she's older than me and looks like a baby:mecry:


Oh Christy , hasnt anybody ever told you that the 40's are the new 20's ?
And you look like a freakin teenager , so whats your problem


----------



## JaLyn

Trickyroo said:


> Oh Christy , hasnt anybody ever told you that the 40's are the new 20's ?
> And you look like a freakin teenager , so whats your problem


 Oh i so wish i had the nerve to post a pic of me..lol..in the pic i posted i'm fixed up..trust me without makeup i look my age..and don't you worry bout my problems missy....j/k in case you take me serious..i'm always worried someone will take me serious and i will hurt their feelings..


----------



## Erik_L

My darling wife and myself.









Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn said:


> I had to read this twice wasn't sure if you were calling me trouble or riley then i realized it had to be riley cause i'm all innocense
> On a serous note..riley is very mature for her age..that girl is smart as a whip..


Now why would i call you trouble ?
I call Riley trouble because that missy is too smart for her own good , lolol.
But I rely on her for her goatie knowledge like no ones business 
And she's my Yosi's other momma  So , when I call her trouble , I say it with sisterly love , lolol. Her and that Skyla , DOUBLE TROUBLE those two


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , cute photo Erik ! sent from my apple


----------



## JaLyn

Trickyroo said:


> Now why would i call you trouble ?
> I call Riley trouble because that missy is too smart for her own good , lolol.
> But I rely on her for her goatie knowledge like no ones business
> And she's my Yosi's other momma  So , when I call her trouble , I say it with sisterly love , lolol. Her and that Skyla , DOUBLE TROUBLE those two


I absolutely adore Riley, she has helped me so much with my goats and is there to cheer me up when I need it..you give me all my good laughs lol..


----------



## sweetgoats

Nice Picture Erik, how long have you been married?

I have to laugh at you two talking about Riley. I hate to say this but she lives about oh MAYBE 10 miles from me and we have never met. Now haw horrible is that? 

Now I know I have missed several posts here to tell everyone how great they look. We sure do have a bunch of beautiful women and handsome men here don't we?


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

Hi everyone love this thread, lots of beautiful people. I like being able to put faces, names and goaties together. Not a recent picture, can't find the most recent one


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Donna ! Nice picture , I love your hat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Laura, Christy, you two are making me blush!


----------



## WillowGem

JaLyn, I think you're beautiful in every picture I've seen of you.
You young whippersnapper! 

DOUBLE TROUBLE...Isn't that you and Laura?


----------



## JaLyn

Oh gosh now willowgem has me blushing riley lol. I just love you guys aww c'mere n give me sum huggins hehe


----------



## Arkie

All yall gals make me think of that country song; "I'd Like To Check You For Ticks"!

Bob


----------



## JaLyn

Arkie said:


> All yall gals make me think of that country song; "I'd Like To Check You For Ticks"!
> 
> Bob


lol..i just love how your brain works..


----------



## WillowGem

JaLyn said:


> Oh gosh now willowgem has me blushing riley lol. I just love you guys aww c'mere n give me sum huggins hehe


:grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Alright , stop it. :GAAH:

This is not how I pictured goat wives to play out :scratch:
Way too much wuvvy dovey stuff , lol. 
Gotta think :hammer::hammer:

And anyway I think we are freakin Riley out , lol


----------



## JaLyn

Fine i will just go back to being mean to laura it's much more fun anyway lol oh and i think you've smacked that head enough hehe


----------



## Erik_L

sweetgoats said:


> Nice Picture Erik, how long have you been married?


It'll be nine years next month. Thanks for asking.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## mjs500doo

Guess I haven't seen this yet, but I don't have any of my goats plus me, but I do have just me! Lol









Yesterday ready for a party. Notice how pale I've become since my skin doesn't see the light! Lol









Carload of chickens!









Me again ready for the World Dairy Expo '12.


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn said:


> Fine i will just go back to being mean to laura it's much more fun anyway lol oh and i think you've smacked that head enough hehe


No , dont be mean to me Christy , I dont think I could handle it and besides , my head hurts and I dont know why


----------



## DDFN

hehehe Well I would post a picture of me and the hubby but I would hate to scare you guys or even worse. . . make someone go blind  

But there is a very good looking bunch of goat people here!


----------



## Trickyroo

DDFN , if you guys dont scare your goats , you wont scare us  And I think your just being shy , lol. Obviously no one here is a ax murderer , or at least that we know of anyways . And with all the ladies with dead on balls accurate shots here , I feel extremely safe to say the least 
Comon , be a sport 

Maybe I should've worded that different :scratch:


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Well, here goes! This is a picture of me and my siblings from a few days ago. I am the one with the red hair 









Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> DDFN , if you guys dont scare your goats , you wont scare us  And I think your just being shy , lol. Obviously no one here is a ax murderer , or at least that we know of anyways . And with all the ladies with dead on balls accurate shots here , I feel extremely safe to say the least
> Comon , be a sport
> 
> Maybe I should've worded that different :scratch:


lol really no ax murders here?!?!?  I would hope not! It's ok no wording changes needed. Country gals gotta know how to handle themselves 

Hummm I don't have any recent pics so I will see if I can find one of me and the hubby when we were working on our undergrad. But the hubby was furry then.

Funny side note his brothers wife's family thinks we are hippie's


----------



## mjgh06

Laura and Christy - Ya'll crack me Up! :wahoo:

I posted a pic of me somewhere on a different thread - thought it was this one. We really do have a great bunch here and I was totally off on everyone's ages.


----------



## KW Farms

Lots of beautiful people on TGS!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Donna ! Nice picture , I love your hat


Thanks trickyroo


----------



## Trickyroo

mjgh06 said:


> Laura and Christy - Ya'll crack me Up! :wahoo:
> 
> I posted a pic of me somewhere on a different thread - thought it was this one. We really do have a great bunch here and I was totally off on everyone's ages.


Oh , someone didnt tell you ? You posted your picture on the 
Wanted ~ REWARD ~GOAT RUSTLER !!!!
thread !! Better go remove your picture before the 
TGSBL ( The Goat Spot Buckshot Ladies ) go after you !! 
Seriously , those ladies mean business ! They will first go and take care of you , they hog tie you , tattoo your ear or butt , depending .....
Then they go and cuddle and love on all your goats .


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Here I am with my doe Magic

and My kids (ahem CHILDREN: Rachael, Deuce, Tori, Grace, JP, and Mary), 

and me with my hubby and the children with our Whispering Willow


----------



## WillowGem

Awww, what a beautiful family you have Tara.
You certainly have your hands full, don't you?


----------



## Trickyroo

WalshKidsGoats , you have a lovely family 
Great picture ! 
I love all the smiles , wow , lol. 
Looks like you caught your little man there in mid air , lolol.
Hard to hold those little ones down sometimes , lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Tara , you have a nice looking family there !!
I love their T-shirts  The picture under the tree is really nice !
Is that a weeping willow ? I just love those trees 
That is such a pretty picture under the tree with those color shirts on the kids...


----------



## mjgh06

:slapfloor:


Trickyroo said:


> Oh , someone didnt tell you ? You posted your picture on the
> Wanted ~ REWARD ~GOAT RUSTLER !!!!
> thread !! Better go remove your picture before the
> TGSBL ( The Goat Spot Buckshot Ladies ) go after you !!
> Seriously , those ladies mean business ! They will first go and take care of you , they hog tie you , tattoo your ear or butt , depending .....
> Then they go and cuddle and love on all your goats .


:laugh:


----------



## JaLyn

oh laura. i look forward to every single post of yours..your a nutcase lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , thats me in a nutshell


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch

I don't have pictures of me with my goats but I do have one of me & my family. I'm in purple.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Thanks all  and yes, I do indeed have my hands very full :-D


----------



## sweetgoats

Kandyce, that is a beautiful picture.

Tara, that is a beautiful picture of a beautiful family.


----------



## DDFN

Ok here is an older pic of me and the hubby. I think it was from 2007 but I pretty much look the same other then I wear my glasses more now then contacts, but the hubby is now clean cut and looks a bit different. 

Ready or not. . . Hope we don't scare ya 

We were hiking the AT and I was not wearing any make up. Oh and this was our last real vacation!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

You look wonderful DDFN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DDFN, I don't see what's scary about that! LOL You both look awesome


----------



## redwingminis

My wife game me some feedback that I should have loaded the pic of the entire family since we all take care of the goats.

So here you go....


----------



## mjgh06

Very Nice Pic DDFN and your husband is a cutie. Why did he go clean shavin? Really, ya’ll look good together!


Matt, you have a beautiful family!


----------



## redwingminis

It's a power struggle in our house all the time. 

It's all about leverage....the beard is my last final stand. 

I am sure she will make me shave it at some point......


----------



## augusffa

Lol in using Charlie's ear as a mustache hah


----------



## redwingminis

Fear the beard!


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW ! More awesome pictures , I love them !!

Great picture DDFN , far from scary , you two make a nice couple 
You both look like you were having a good time !

redwingminis , you have a beautiful family 

LonesomeDoveRanch , ditto , beautiful family


----------



## DDFN

Thanks guys!

caprine crazy Thanks! 

Riley, you're a sweet heart. I thought I would scare you because this was like our 2nd day on the AT, no make up (but I hardly wear any anyway don't like the stuff), but the hubby was a little hippie/mountain man in that time. Plus anytime I get my pic taken I am either all farmed out or extreme hiking (rock climibing etc) So I normally look pretty rough.



mjgh06 said:


> Very Nice Pic DDFN and your husband is a cutie. Why did he go clean shavin? Really, ya'll look good together!


Thank you. Well when he graduated he had to go clean shaven for job interviews and then stay that way for work. . . I actually miss it though. Oh the first job interview he had was in Indiana and I had to laugh because once he got there everyone he was interviewing with had a full beard and mustache  He didn't get that job and I told him it was because he had shaved 



Trickyroo said:


> WOW ! More awesome pictures , I love them !!
> 
> Great picture DDFN , far from scary , you two make a nice couple
> You both look like you were having a good time !


Thanks I am kinda fond of him  Oh we had a blast, that was the best and last trip we ever took! One day we say we will get a farm sitter and take one but that probably won't happen for like 30 more years 

Oh augusffa love the goat ear mustache!!! I have a friend that is all about the tache's (she even has a mustache cup that makes her look like she has one when drinking)


----------



## emilieanne

DDFN said:


> Ok here is an older pic of me and the hubby. I think it was from 2007 but I pretty much look the same other then I wear my glasses more now then contacts, but the hubby is now clean cut and looks a bit different.
> 
> Ready or not. . . Hope we don't scare ya
> 
> We were hiking the AT and I was not wearing any make up. Oh and this was our last real vacation!!!


Why do most girls think they need make up?? Lol 
You DEFFINATLY don't, just sayin your really pretty!


----------



## DDFN

emilieanne said:


> Why do most girls think they need make up?? Lol
> You DEFFINATLY don't, just sayin your really pretty!


Aww thanks! I am actually in my 30's and I hate make up but I have some serious dark circles under my eyes that I sometimes try to dab a little something on to cover them up so I don't look like a zombie or something worse!

You're a sweetie  and just made my day!


----------



## sweetgoats

Trickyroo said:


> WOW ! More awesome pictures , I love them !!
> 
> Great picture DDFN , far from scary , you two make a nice couple
> You both look like you were having a good time !
> 
> redwingminis , you have a beautiful family
> 
> LonesomeDoveRanch , ditto , beautiful family


 I will just say Ditto. I love these.

Augusffa, that is a cute picture.


----------



## augusffa

Thanks  and btw DDFN ur friends mustache cup sounds awesome lol


----------



## WillowGem

I love all the family photos, it's nice to see everyone along with their loved ones. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado

first two are of my husband and I when we were dating spring 2012 (FYI I gave up on make up the day we started dating and he picked me up from work and I was a crying mess with no make up, he still wanted to date me! ) 

just me and one of my goats: End of The Line On Cloud 9

then from our wedding in October


yes we did have a topic like this before but I believe a new topic is just what TGS needed  lots of new faces and old ones have left. 

I had so many photos it was hard to choose. I hope you like


----------



## WillowGem

All your pics are great Stacey, but my fave is the first wedding photo...LOL!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

he is SO NOT a country boy! but I wanted some photos in my cowgirl hat and boots and to have our photos in front of my barn at my parents house. Well my dad drove us to the house for the pictures and when Julio saw me in my hat and boots he got me the gun from my dad so I had photos with that and then my dad came out with the hat for Julio and well this photo developed from there. So not planned but it came out good


----------



## emilieanne

DDFN said:


> Aww thanks! I am actually in my 30's and I hate make up but I have some serious dark circles under my eyes that I sometimes try to dab a little something on to cover them up so I don't look like a zombie or something worse!
> 
> You're a sweetie  and just made my day!


Haha thanks! 
I can't stand make up either, !


----------



## Trickyroo

LOVE your wedding photo Stacy !! That is really awesome , you two look great !
All of your them are nice, the one on the beach is great , and of course the one with your and your goat


----------



## DDFN

Stacey: I love those pics!!! hummm don't take this the wrong way but isn't a shotgun wedding suppose to be a little different?   I give my hubby a hard time about making him into a country boy/farmer as he came from Florida. You two look so cute together!

Now don't shoot me over the shotgun comment  My hubby would have walked down the isle with one if I had let him!!! But that would probably have been for the "if anyone has a reason" line jk


----------



## bayouboergoats

I will play too!  I am the one on the right (that is my sister on the left.) My name is Amber


----------



## Arkie

DDDAayyyynnnggg! Where else on the WWW could I be so surrounded by beautiful wimmins??!!??!!hlala:

Bob


----------



## woodedhillsfarm

*picts of me better late than never i rekon lol*

sorry none with the goats

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e40/goatfarmer31682/readytoroll_zpsa69fb2e8.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e40/goatfarmer31682/memories010_zpsf05a1ff5.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e40/goatfarmer31682/Cassie_zps5f3d3820.jpg


----------



## Trickyroo

Awesome pictures , thanks so much for sharing 
Your right Arkie , we do have a awesome bunch of people here and Im happy to be part of the gang


----------



## toth boer goats

All, are very nice pics


----------



## bgr09

This is me 14. 15 registereds 25 commercials 12 replacement does 3 herd Billy's 4 young Billy's and 3 babys


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Donna ! Nice picture , I love your hat


Thank you Laura


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

DDFN said:


> Ok here is an older pic of me and the hubby. I think it was from 2007 but I pretty much look the same other then I wear my glasses more now then contacts, but the hubby is now clean cut and looks a bit different.
> 
> Ready or not. . . Hope we don't scare ya
> 
> We were hiking the AT and I was not wearing any make up. Oh and this was our last real vacation!!!


beautiful without makeup


----------

